# high TPO (183) but normal TSH of 3



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can someone help mw with my results,

Here are my results from Jan 2013
- TSH: 5.140 (0.450-4.500)
- T4: 6.6 (4.5-12)
- T3 uptake: 36 (24-39)
- free thyroxine index: 2.4 (1.2-4.9)

Date: April 2013
- TSH: 3.060 (0.450-4.500)
- Thyroxine (t4): 4.5 (4.5-12)
- T3 uptake: 38 (24-39)
- Free thyroxine index: 1.7 (1.2-4.9)
- TPO: 183 (0-34)

When my Jan 2013 results showed elevated TSH, my doctor advised me to retest in few months. According to my current lab results my TSH has come down but my TPO levels are high at 183. What do you guys think--- is this still Hashimotos and do you think I will need to be treated? Thanks!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First, can you include the ranges for these labs? Thanks!

Second, remember that high TPO is only indicative of Hashi's. Have you had an ultrasound of that thyroid?

Third, antibodies skew the results of your labs -- particularly TSH. You really want to see where the free t4 and free t3 are to determine how to proceed. That all said, its still a pretty high TSH, even though it's come down a bit. How do you feel?


----------



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello,
Thanks for your reply.

Normal ranges:
TSH (0.450-4.50)
T4: 4.5-12
T3 uptake 24-39
FTI 2.4
TPO 0-34

I have the following positive hypothyroid symptoms:
- Fatigue
- Weight gain -some difficulty losing weight
- Muscle cramps and frequent muscle aches
- feeling a little down

Also I am not sure if you are aware of Barnes Basal Temperature Method:
- you take your body temp (underarm) when you get up and if the temp is below 97.8 then it is suggestive of hypothyroidism
- I did this for three days and had avg temp of 96.1
- how you tried the barnes basal temperature method before?

nope have not had an ultrasound yet. I have appointment with my doctor in two weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothroid1983 said:


> Can someone help mw with my results,
> 
> Here are my results from Jan 2013
> - TSH: 5.140
> ...


It is true your TSH has come down but that could be because of antibodies (binding, blocking and stimulating.)

Too bad you did not have the ranges as different labs use different ranges. When it comes to "your" health, I would truly hate to guess.

It would be smart to get the tests listed below. They may help you and the doc sort through this. You could be hyper and not know it. It's insidious.

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, I haven't tried the basal temp method...but I keep my bedroom at 58 degrees in the winter, so I'm sure I would have a low temp. 

Your free t4 is still low, TSH is still a not high...so I'm not surprised you feel poorly. I would be interested to see results for free t3, as well. I would imagine you would feel much better on some replacement medication.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothroid1983 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Normal ranges:
> ...


Thanks for the ranges. I did want the T3 uptake in particular as it "did" look high.

You are leaning towards hyper. Symptoms can and do cross over because of binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies.

Read this please......

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm


----------



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Andros said:


> Thanks for the ranges. I did want the T3 uptake in particular as it "did" look high.
> 
> You are leaning towards hyper. Symptoms can and do cross over because of binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply.. I checked out the link you sent me and I see that it says high T3 uptake indicated hyperthyroidism. Now I am really confused, as my other lab results indicate hypothyroidism such as 
- lower level TSH at 3
- thyroxine - low at 4.5
- positive TPO
-postive hypothyroid symptoms

Can you explain to me once again why you think this is Hyperthyroidism, do you think this could be hashitoxicosis? Thx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hypothroid1983 said:


> thanks for the reply.. I checked out the link you sent me and I see that it says high T3 uptake indicated hyperthyroidism. Now I am really confused, as my other lab results indicate hypothyroidism such as
> - lower level TSH at 3
> - thyroxine - low at 4.5
> - positive TPO
> ...


I think it because hyper has not been ruled out w/ these 2 tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

And also your labs are peculiar in that the numbers aren't jiving which leads me to believe blocking, stimulating and binding antibodies are at play.

You may wish to read this which was written by our board founder...............

Read Nasdaqphil's Special Report on Hashitoxicosis here........ http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis


----------



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you Andros for the detailed explanation...


----------

